# Sighthill, Edinburgh flats demolition



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

for those who prefer the movie-picture-sound experience:thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Amazing photos :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Saw those a couple of weeks back , IMO the rest of the area could do with flattening too 

Are they redeveloping the site now ?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good snaps :thumb:

They'd do a good job on Celtic Park - shouldn't take too long


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i was there with my sister and brother in law and seen these flats go down aswell.. good start.. rest of sighthill and it will be done.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

And if you locked some of the residents in before hitting the detonate button, boy would the crime rate drop....


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

good riddance  lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## brycieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

Was wondering what all the noise was !
I was at a company golf outing at Ratho Park that day


----------

